# Update On The Dr. Guy



## barbi53657 (Dec 18, 2005)

well wednesday was my job's xmas party....I decided to wear brown pants and a yellow silk top with a deep V and lots of cleave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...I went there I caught the eye of many guys there right away so I know I looked good... I was dancing for a bit with friends having a good time and guess who walking the dr...

He came with some of his friends. Well I saw him go to the buffet and did a pass bye on my way to check my makeup.... Later we chatted and he introduced me to one of his friends another black dr.... well the dr then said later we have to dance and I was ok when better music comes on so I go back to my friends. I am dancing with some friends and then he comes over and asked me to dance....we dance like five songs together oh god!! he says a girl like you must have a boyfriend I dont answer. so I say the same thing to him in return girlfriend,finance,wife and he doesnt answer then I ask again and the he thought I was joking he was like he dating but no one steadily....I ask him about his interviews for a new job come july which to which he states I would ask you to move with me but you want to say in new york..then the songs get bad so I end our dancing and say well will dance again when the music gets better...

then the music gets better I am dancing with my friends again and the dr's friends comes and finds me and we dance...we dance for a bit then bad music again then good music again I am out on the floor and the dr's friends comes again to me and introduces himself again and asks me to dance and I am like later....

BAD MISTAKE I go find the dr I am interested in and we dance this time me taking him out to the floor...we dance and then he is tired so he goes to sit down and takes me with him there is only one seat and he says for me to take it I do then "she is a brick house" comes on and he says that they made that song for me so I want to dance and he seems tired (he is older than me) so I say I am going back to dance and he is like with who..I was like me friends he was like no your are going to dance with me and he comes back and dances with me for that song....(prior to this he said that before we leave I have to give him to a big hug and he almost attempts to pick me up off the floor in the middle of the dance floor CRAZY!!!!)well after that song he is wiped out and he goes to sit down....I go back to my friends and I am talking to them then the dr comes over and says that he maybe be leaving soon.....that he lost my phone number before he was cleaning up his apartment and he doesnt know what he did with it...he wants to get my number again or do I still have his number...I was like no I dont have he never actually gave me his number I have it because of caller id... so then we walk away from the music and I give him my number again and I am like are you sure you have it saved now he was like yes and to make sure he decides to call the number so no I have his cell number (due to caller Id)

this was wednesday he knew I was on call thursday (working late) this is sunday WHY ASK ME AGAIN FOR MY PHONE NUMBER AND THEN NOT CALL&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; I DIDNT ASK HIM I think he wants me to chase him:icon_conf why else as me if I have his number and then call the moment I give him my cell number so now I have his cell # so I can call him


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 19, 2005)

Ok I really have to ask, are you interested in him because he's a doctor? And don't blame him, he did it to you once before and YOU LET HIM DO IT TO YOU AGAIN.


----------



## barbi53657 (Dec 19, 2005)

no I am a doctor also......i should not of given him my number?


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 19, 2005)

I really think you should just chill,and wait to hear from him.Because if you call him,you are sort of chasing him.I am so not trying to be mean here,just dont want to hear that yuor feelings are hurt ,if this guy turns out to be an ass!


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 19, 2005)

On that on you quite correct my love, quite correct.


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

If you are a doctor I'm sure you can find another hottie that's not an a** like this one. You 2 are not dating and you already have been stressed out about him, I say move on


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 19, 2005)

Ditto!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 19, 2005)

Just out of curiousity, what kind of doctors are you both?


----------



## Laura (Dec 19, 2005)

Camille i had to edit your post because i got lost &amp; dizzy reading it without any paragraphs or proper sentences. Hope you understand.

Honey i really do think its time you moved on. This guy sounds like he's taking you for a ride


----------



## Cirean (Dec 19, 2005)

If a guy really likes you, he won't lose your phone number in he first place. I think you're just torturing yourself.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 19, 2005)

This guy doesnt seem to be seriously interested in you. I think he's just a flirt and once he gets what he wants he ll forget about you. :icon_roll Unless of course you are not interested in a serious relationship.


----------



## bunni (Dec 19, 2005)

drama drama. I would have to agree with the ladies above, wait for him to chase you now. You are doctor as well, so have some pride. :icon_cool Obviously you are a beautiful lady since you got lots of attention at the party, so wait for them to come to you, it could more fun actually.


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 19, 2005)

If he were truly interested, he would be persuing you and you wouldn't have to wonder what his motives are.


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 19, 2005)

so true!!!!when i was dating then all the ex came out of loser land to find me:icon_roll


----------



## makeup_nerd (Dec 19, 2005)

These are the reasons why I think he asked for your number again:

1-He didn't want to look like an ass since he never called you back. I don't think he ever lost your number, he's only asking for your number again so you would say " oh, that's why he never called me back in the first place, I forgive him now ".

2- And he wants you to forgive him for not calling you back and not saying hi on the bus so he can keep you on the back burner.... for rainy, lonely days...

He already called you once, and if he was really into you, he would have saved the number immediately for fear of loosing it. He's obviously out there to play the field. So don't stick around unless you're out there for the same reason. He does not have the behavior of a men who is going gaga for a lady, more like a boy who's looking for his next toy.....Is that what you're looking for? There's alot of fishes in the sea.....


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 19, 2005)

girl move on! if you chase him you are setting yourself up in the future for more hurt, b/c he will just throw in your face that you chased him, making it seem as though you were desperate and needed him. i am sure you are foxy enough to get some other fine man who will treat you like the queen you are!:icon_bigg


----------



## karrieann (Dec 19, 2005)

What's that line from Sex and the City? He's just not that into you.

Sounds like you are cute and other men are interested in you. Why not try dating a guy who _is_ into you.


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 16, 2006)

Do you want to get your heart broken....or what? You seem like an attractive woman, so why waste your precious time on a jerk.......you can do so much better, we all know you can. Since you have already given him your number, if he decides to call, ignore the call like he do yours. I'm sure he has caller I.D.----he's a Dr., he can afford it! I know your not stupid...so stop acting so naive, when you do that, he knows your weakness, and will use you and walk all over you. Like the MTV show...........NEXT.......move on to bigger and better things.:clap


----------



## Pauline (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi barbi53657, Sounds like this guy has been giving you the run around. Have you seen or spoken to him again? If he ever asks for your number again...tell him you've changed it.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 9, 2006)

I was curious on the outcome of this topic but she hasn't been in this thread in a while.


----------



## barbi53657 (Feb 10, 2006)

We actually went out once and at the end of the date he took my hand and we walk home together.... He hugged me and gave me a kiss on the forehead and on the lips.... then the next day we ran into each other and talk all the way home on the bus a twenty minute ride at least then when I was at work the following day he called to speak to me and then the following day he called me from the plane he was going away for a few days and told me he would be back in like 4 days this was 5 days ago and now I havent heard from him since


----------



## Nadiaxo (Feb 14, 2006)

im lost


----------



## braidey (Feb 14, 2006)

I say to hell with him, he probably gets off on playing games.


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 14, 2006)

??????????????


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 14, 2006)

He is not worth it! You are too good for this guy!


----------

